
Googling stuff can cause us to overestimate our own knowledge - kostandin_k
http://digest.bps.org.uk/2015/10/googling-stuff-can-cause-us-to.html
======
louisswiss
As a web dev (and not a very good one) I spend a lot of time googling coding
problems which normally turn out to either have simple solutions or to be
based on stupid mistakes I have made. Either way, googling quickly gives me
the feeling that I know A LOT less than others do...

Of course reading youtube comments has the opposite effect on me.

~~~
seiji
This is also why interviews are a joke when they expect candidates to have
full recall without Internet assistance, documentation, syntax checking, or
compiler feedback.

~~~
pcunite
I was once given an online assessment test that was supposed to be for
language "X". The recruiter accidently gave me the wrong one. At 3 mintues per
question I was google racing and compiler testing like mad to answer each
question. I passed.

After the mistake she then gave me the "real" test with the correct language.
I did not search google (except for one question) or test with a compiler. I
failed.

------
stevetrewick
The authors of _Google Effects on Memory: Cognitive Consequences of Having
Information at Our Fingertips_ 2011 [0] suggest a mechanism. Basically rather
than retaining knowledge we retain, essentially, the relevant search
parameters. A more compact representation!

The human brain is scary adaptable.

[0][http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/dwegner/files/sparrow_et_al...](http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/dwegner/files/sparrow_et_al._2011.pdf)

~~~
dspillett
Essentially we are cyborgs (humans augmented by technology) if you count
technology not mounted too or in the body itself, because we augment our
knowledge and memory using online access to information particularly through
tools like Google provides.

Some might argue against this and only count technology on or in the person,
because we could also count books and libraries in the same sense - but I
don't think counting the written word generally as a technology we use to
enhance ourselves is invalid. It is as valid as counting the contact lenses
and eyeglasses people wear to improve their vision IMO.

~~~
noir_lord
> Some might argue against this and only count technology on or in the person,
> because we could also count books and libraries in the same sense.

This is somewhat true but if I want to know the height of mount everest or the
most common human blood group I can get that answer in under 3s with google
which I couldn't do in a library, not to mention I carry everything indexable
by google around in a little 5in across piece of glass and plastic.

~~~
dspillett
True. Carrying the device my be enough to constitute being "on the person",
where people argue that is the line to be drawn.

~~~
noir_lord
I just want an in-eye hud overlay with beyond human resolution, it's not a lot
to ask ;)

------
mziel
"When wikipedia has a server down, my apparent IQ drops by about 30 points"

[https://xkcd.com/903/](https://xkcd.com/903/)

------
brudgers
Original Paper _Searching for Explanations: How the Internet Inflates
Estimates of Internal Knowledge_

[https://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf](https://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf)

------
pcunite
One of the smartest people I ever worked for, told me I should only learn to
look things up, and not worry with memorizing volumes of books. He was the
head IT guy at a Telco/ISP. On his desk was a nameplate that read "Think".

------
travjones
I agree somewhat with the headline; however, what is the definition of
knowledge? I think knowing how to search for the right things is part of
knowledge. Knowing how to search for what you need to know extends your
knowledge almost infinitely, and I don't think this is a bad thing. When I
introduce others to web development, I prompt them to look things up and help
them learn how to search. I think this is a critical skill, or maybe it's
because I'm constantly googling while devving haha...

------
alricb
Psychology used to study the behaviour and cognition of undergrad students.
Now it studies that of Mechanical Turk workers. Progress!

------
baldfat
I don't rely on people's knowledge for the final authority. I rely on people
being able to get the right information.

People' intelligence on finding the right information is more valuable than
knowledge.

I have a high IQ and a 4.0 college degree (Well 3.956 but that last project
till my degree was sabotaged by the professor :) ) I don't trust my
"knowledge" and always validate it.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://mashable.com/2015/11/03/google-search-
study/?utm_cid=...](http://mashable.com/2015/11/03/google-search-
study/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-tech-link#i.BKYdahDkqa), which points to this.

